# Frogs



## TortieGal (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one of my Frogs; theyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re just little tree frogs. I have a lot of them all over in my yard. My sister in-law gets lots of tadpoles in the top of her pool and she would just siphon them out on the ground and let the birds eat them when I found out I had to go save them, so I siphoned them into buckets and brought them home. Besides being adorable I love to hear them chirp.
I love your Bull Frog J.D. he would probably eat my frogs.


----------



## Candy (Mar 13, 2010)

That is one pretty frog and I love the way you took the picture in the pink flower, very creative.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, he lived in that flower most of last summer. They get in my hanging flowers on the porch and pop up when I water. They can live to about 14 years if they don't get eaten. I love having them around.


----------



## Candy (Mar 13, 2010)

You mean they live in normal flower pots? How weird. I didn't know that. How big are they? What usually eats them birds or something else? What do they eat to stay alive? Do they jump out of the flower pots and walk around or not?


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like flower fairies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2010)

I have those too. They're very small and the usually cliimb into the hole at the bottom of the plant pot. I love the loud croak they make. Doesn't sound like a frog at all. However, all of mine are brown. I've never seen the bright green phase. That's beautiful!


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 14, 2010)

They climb into the flowerpots on their own and leave when they want. They eat bugs that fly around the flowers. We will see them climbing up the glass on the windows or the sliding glass door at night to get the bugs flying around the porch light. They love that its feast time! If you watch them for awhile you will see the tongue come out and snag up a bug. Birds and snakes will eat them, if I see a snake in my yard I catch it and relocate it because I don't want them eating my frogs. The frogs are little they only get like an inch and a half as an adult. I had a bunch of little ones last summer that were only about 1/2 inch. I want to make them a little pool and see if they will lay eggs in it.
Yvonne I see brown one's two sometimes, but mostly the green ones.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 14, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> Besides being adorable I love to hear them chirp.
> I love your Bull Frog J.D. he would probably eat my frogs.
> 
> Yup TortieGal .... I have um here too! ... they are neat to see scramble out in the garden ..
> ...


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 14, 2010)

Very Cool! That's exactly what I want to build, a cool little pond for the frogs and a turtle would be great to. I Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryo (Mar 15, 2010)

I have the same frogs in my pond. They lay so many eggs in the Spring, but my Koi eat most of them. When they become tadpoles, my turtles would eat them. The one's that are able to hide and grow are all over the yard, and even go in my outdoor enclosue for my Cherry Head. Sometimes they are so loud at night that I have to close my window. I have loads of pictures too.


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 16, 2010)

Tortie-gal, what type of frog is that in pink flower?
My husband said there were a bunch of them in his backyard growing up in South Torrance, CA, but as the city buried many of their marsh they disappeared...how sad.
Just wondering too where you are where these frogs still exist.


----------



## andrew71888 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice pics i have a african clawed crog (I believe) named Gary!


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 17, 2010)

Mado, he is a tree frog and I live in Oregon. There pretty cool. I love having them around.
Andrew can you post a pic of your african clawed frog? My brothers name is Gary to.


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 20, 2010)

I would move to Oregon if I didn't have a California desert tortoise!


----------

